# Climate Control Unit Where can I get one?



## girleegirl (Dec 6, 2004)

Dealership said that I need a new climate control unit. Part # 27510-21P00. know where I can get one? I have an '86 300zx 2 seater non-turbo, mint condition. Help me!


----------

